

Knowcase - a minimalist outliner - k7d
http://www.knowcase.com

======
k7d
Hey fellow HNers! I created Knowcase as a sideproject over couple months,
mainly scratching my own itch.

I've been using Evernote to save all kinds of things that comes into my mind
or I simply needed to remeber. I loved the "access anywhere" aspect however I
was never quite happy with other things. It was not very convenient for
organizing information and sharing/collaboration was basically absent (to be
honest I haven't tried paid version). And the UI had a lot of things I didn't
really need such as all the fancy formatting (it's esspecially iratating when
you copy paste some bits of info from websites).

Eventually I came up with the idea for Knowcase. It wasn't originally intended
to be an outliner, but somehow I fell in love with outlines, and have never
looked back since :)

So here it's - any feeback is higly appreciated. Thanks!

------
fictorial
This doesn't work in Firefox (3.6.9, OS X 10.6).

~~~
k7d
Yes, stupid bug, forgot to remove some console.log statements which breaks on
Firefox if Firebug is not installed (but works fine on Chrome & Safari). It's
fixed now.

~~~
fictorial
This looks good. It would be great if it could perhaps default to always
adding a checkbox to each entry but I suppose typing a '_' is not exactly
difficult. Also, the ability to add notes that contain URLs that are auto-
linkifed would be very nice. Just my $0.02. Good work.

